# Egg Cosy MMXII - Happy New Year!



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

To greet 2012 I thought I'd make an egg cosy to use on the First of January. It's very quick and easy using the _Fair Isle_ method for the date, hope you'll like it enough to have a go.

*Egg Cosy MMXII*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in White and Lilac
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms

*Abbreviations:*
*K*: knit
*P*: purl
*K2tog*: knit the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*
With white yarn, cast on 41 stitches and work chart:
Rows 1 and 3: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 5 to 16: Stocking stitch - knit odd-numbered rows and purl the even-numbered
Row 17: (K2tog, K1) repeat to last two stitches, K2tog (27sts)
Row 18 and all even-numbered rows: Purl
Row 19: (K1, K2tog) repeat to end (18sts)
Row 21: (K1, K2tog) repeat to end (12sts)
Row 23: K2tog to end (6sts)
Row 25: K2tog to end (3sts)
Break yarn, thread end through these 3 stitches, pull tight and secure.

*Finishing:*
Weave in ends and join side seam using mattress stitch.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That is neat.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is neat.


Thanks! It's very easy and takes under two hours, have a go and surprise your family!

Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thank you so much Dave. i love how you matched the cozy to its egg cup. i just love lilac purple


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> thank you so much Dave. i love how you matched the cozy to its egg cup. i just love lilac purple


Glad you like it, the shade I used is called _Opera Mauve_ and is a really nice bright one!

Happy New Year!
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks - You're the BEST!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks - You're the BEST!


Glad you like it, you've got three days, so get those needles clicking!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Very Clever and Very Pretty. Happy New Year to you, also!!!


FireballDave said:


> To greet 2012 I thought I'd make an egg cosy to use on the First of January. It's very quick and easy using the _Fair Isle_ method for the date, hope you'll like it enough to have a go.
> 
> *Egg Cosy MMXII*
> 
> ...


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

My DH is getting around much better these days, and you gave us a new goal for the New Year. We are going to start looking for more egg cups to add to our collection!
I will also do all the wonderful patterns that you share with us. Thank you Dave
Judy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Very Clever and Very Pretty. Happy New Year to you, also!!!


Thanks, have fun!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Judy in oz said:


> My DH is getting around much better these days, and you gave us a new goal for the New Year. We are going to start looking for more egg cups to add to our collection!
> I will also do all the wonderful patterns that you share with us. Thank you Dave
> Judy


Thanks Judy, I'm glad his mobility is improving and hope it continues. A very good friend of mine is an avid pocillovist and has made narrow little shelves above the picture-rail for his collection. Quite a few are adorned with various designs of cosy, he enjoys matching themes up. There are some truly bizarre egg cups out there, I managed to find one in the shape of a modernist pedestal armchair this year, he likes quirky!

I have some entertaining ideas in my 'rough book' to keep you busy in 2012!

Dave


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

As soon as I saw the title I knew who it had to be. Thanks Happy New Year!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I love it brings back memories of when i was young, my grandma used to knit egg cosies for us. Thank you for sharing the pattern.Happy and healthy 2012.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I love the cosies. I will have to knit this one too. The granddaughters will enjoy it. Actually I started dressing up my breakfast daily with my egg cosies. Even though I eat alone in the morning it is kind of fun to make it special.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

amudaus said:


> I love it brings back memories of when i was young, my grandma used to knit egg cosies for us. Thank you for sharing the pattern.Happy and healthy 2012.


Glad I've brought back happy memories, one of my nannies taught me how to make them when I was a little boy. They're still as popular as ever, _The Lad_ and his friends all like them and say they're cool and trendy! I was pleased to note my local cookwares shop stocks four different designs as does the kitchen department of at least one Oxford Street store.

They're great for beginners to make, one can start with a very simple design that only requires basic knit, purl and k2tog, then add complexity with Fair Isle, Intarsia, beading, bobbles, cables and tricky shaping. It's a good way to try out a new technique with some left-over oddments and have something useful at the end of the evening.

I also rather like the format, it's an interesting challenge to represent an image or idea on such a small scale. They make cute gifts for my breakfast party guests to keep as souvenirs of the event, hence lots are related to _MotoGP_ and _F1_.

There will be more next year, a new one is currently being charted, I just haven't decided which way round it should go yet!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Dave. I love the cosies. I will have to knit this one too. The granddaughters will enjoy it. Actually I started dressing up my breakfast daily with my egg cosies. Even though I eat alone in the morning it is kind of fun to make it special.


Thanks, I hope they like it, wish them a Happy New Year from me. I think it's important to start the day with a smile and a good breakfast is worth getting up a little earlier for. If I'm on my own, I also find it a very productive time of day, I can plan my schedule and that saves lots of time later on; if I'm with others, they provide a talking point!

Happy 2012!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> As soon as I saw the title I knew who it had to be. Thanks Happy New Year!


I love playing with these whimsical little things, I simply couldn't resist a New Year's design!

Dave


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave you must be the host with the most! Love all the things you can tell us.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Another added to my collection. I spoke with my youngest daughter last night. Seems she has forgotten egg cups from her little girl days. She has had a difficult time with her marriage and lost her hubby last year. I told her I would make her some and sent them to her for BD in May. Hope I can find a few egg cups to go with them. They are not used much here. I have two of the set af 6 my hubby gave me for my 6th birthday. He was eight and lived in the upstairs apartment. I'm getting maudlin. Have a great NEW YEAR, Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Edith, what a lovely story! Happy New year to you!

By the way, if ever you want to purchase egg cups, some quite unique, go to eBay. I started collecting them several years ago, and then in my last move, had to give them away.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thanks Dave. Another added to my collection. I spoke with my youngest daughter last night. Seems she has forgotten egg cups from her little girl days. She has had a difficult time with her marriage and lost her hubby last year. I told her I would make her some and sent them to her for BD in May. Hope I can find a few egg cups to go with them. They are not used much here. I have two of the set af 6 my hubby gave me for my 6th birthday. He was eight and lived in the upstairs apartment. I'm getting maudlin. Have a great NEW YEAR, Dave


Try Bed Bath and Beyond. They have white egg cups. I have 6 for home and 6 for the cabin so I don't have to carry back and forth. They are very reasonable $1.99 each. They have a store here in town but they also have a web site.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Dave you must be the host with the most! Love all the things you can tell us.


Breakfast Parties are a great way to entertain, a number of my friends are throwing them after they realised the advantages.

Firstly, they're fairly informal and lightweight, with lower expectations it's easier to have a successful event. Secondly, the food is less complicated, it's also less expensive; the drinks bill is much lower, people seldom want more than a couple of glasses of _Buck's Fizz_ or a _Bloody Mary_ first thing in the morning! Thirdly, unless otherwise stated, breakfast parties are morning events and people expect them to end by about 11:30 at the latest, unless it's part of a scheduled event that extends into lunch.

Try one out, people seem to really enjoy them and they require minimal planning to stage, just make sure you have enough egg cosies to go round!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thanks Dave. Another added to my collection. I spoke with my youngest daughter last night. Seems she has forgotten egg cups from her little girl days. She has had a difficult time with her marriage and lost her hubby last year. I told her I would make her some and sent them to her for BD in May. Hope I can find a few egg cups to go with them. They are not used much here. I have two of the set af 6 my hubby gave me for my 6th birthday. He was eight and lived in the upstairs apartment. I'm getting maudlin. Have a great NEW YEAR, Dave


A Happy 2012 to you too!

The sturdier short shot glasses work well as egg cups, the chunky little _Jack Daniels_ ones are perfect and they're available across America. I have one or two myself, maybe I'll design an egg cosy specifically for them next year!

Dave


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this cute thing, Dave. Happy and healthy 2012!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave you are an absolute treasure and your friends are very lucky to have you cook for them.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Is that ever cute, love the colors too,thanx Dave. Hey, have a very Happy New Year. :thumbup: Ingrid xo


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

LOVE IT, ITS NEXT ON MY LIST AND i ALREADY HAVE THE COLOURS.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

So clever. Thank you.........


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Is that ever cute, love the colors too,thanx Dave. Hey, have a very Happy New Year. :thumbup: Ingrid xo


Hope you have fun with it and have a happy and healthy 2012.

Dave


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

FireballDave. I love the new egg cosy pattern. You are a true artist. That is a gorgeous shade of lilac. Thanks for all the photo`s and advice. Happy New Year. springchicken66


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is the most eye-catching cosy yet!! Well, maybe I should say one of the most...they're all great. Thanks for sharing your talents once again. Love the color and the design is absolutely spectacular!! Happy New Year!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> To greet 2012 I thought I'd make an egg cosy to use on the First of January. It's very quick and easy using the _Fair Isle_ method for the date, hope you'll like it enough to have a go.
> 
> *Egg Cosy MMXII*
> 
> ...


Love it, made one but turned out a tad large. So mk2 coming up on a smaller needle.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Love it, made one but turned out a tad large. So mk2 coming up on a smaller needle.


I'm glad you like it, maybe the large one would make a teddy bear's hat? I use British DK yarn and knit at a uniform 22 stitches over 4" on 4mm (US size 6) needles in stocking stitch. The external circumference of the rim of a UK egg cup is 6", so after seaming with the first and last stitches lost as selvedge, the internal circumference at the ribbing is a perfect fit. American sportweight (category #3) yarn is closest to DK.

Wishing you a very happy 2012.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> So clever. Thank you.........


Glad you like it, Happy New Year!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> LOVE IT, ITS NEXT ON MY LIST AND i ALREADY HAVE THE COLOURS.


Have fun, it knits up ver quickly and finishing doesn't involve quite as much work as some of my other designs!

Have a great 2012
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> Oh my gosh! That is the most eye-catching cosy yet!! Well, maybe I should say one of the most...they're all great. Thanks for sharing your talents once again. Love the color and the design is absolutely spectacular!! Happy New Year!! Thank you!!!!!


Thank you so much for the compliments. We're having a special _Champagne Breakfast 2012_ at midnight, I've nearly finished making one for each of my guests to a quirky first meal of the year!

Wishing you a happy 2012
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> FireballDave. I love the new egg cosy pattern. You are a true artist. That is a gorgeous shade of lilac. Thanks for all the photo`s and advice. Happy New Year. springchicken66


I hope you have lots of fun with it, all the best for 2012!

Dave


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Judy in oz said:
> 
> 
> > My DH is getting around much better these days, and you gave us a new goal for the New Year. We are going to start looking for more egg cups to add to our collection!
> ...


Dave, The idea for the collection is one I will think about.. Ilook forward to your new ideas in the "rough book".
HAPPY NEW YEAR" Judy


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Judy in oz said:
> 
> 
> > My DH is getting around much better these days, and you gave us a new goal for the New Year. We are going to start looking for more egg cups to add to our collection!
> ...


Dave, The idea for the collection is one I will think about.. Ilook forward to your new ideas in the "rough book".
HAPPY NEW YEAR" Judy


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

DAH! I had to look up the word pocillovist. I learned something today.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy New Years to all the wonderful people at our Tea Party.
Dave, Thank You so much for another wonderful design for the New Year. You are so talented,great job. I always look forward to your cosies.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> DAH! I had to look up the word pocillovist. I learned something today.


Now you need to work it into three conversations within twenty-four hours so you'll remember it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy New Years to all the wonderful people at our Tea Party.
> Dave, Thank You so much for another wonderful design for the New Year. You are so talented,great job. I always look forward to your cosies.


Thanks for the compliments, I think the trick with simple designs is getting the colours right, my friends at the London School of Fashion tell me lilacs and mauves will be 'in' this Summer!

Wishing you a happy and healthy 2012
Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Years to all the wonderful people at our Tea Party.
> ...


"Pocillovist is the name for egg-cup collectors" Since I have done a bit of appraising I have gotten to know some of these terms for different groups of collectors or hobbyists but this is a new one.--it's right up there with the English term "twitcher" or "ephemera".

Opps got this in the wrong spot, it is now 7:00am here, I was up at 5:00 doing my jig saw puzzles in the dark without my glasses--couldn't sleep.

Anyway thank you Dave for your very appetizing recipes and the egg cozy pattern. I definitely will try it. I have some cotton chenille that needs knitting.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Edith, what a lovely story! Happy New year to you!
> 
> By the way, if ever you want to purchase egg cups, some quite unique, go to eBay. I started collecting them several years ago, and then in my last move, had to give them away.


You will need to start all over again--once a collector, always a collector. I know there are some really avid collectors out there and whenever I see unique ones I do sell them on ebay. They are sooo cute, they are small and don't take up much room--plus you can actually use them.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Happy New Year from Nova Scotia, Canada, Dave. I really like the egg cup cozy. It may seem impossible to believe, but I turned 60 this year and have never eaten an egg out of an egg cup! I know you won't mind me asking...how long does one cook one, how do you get the top off to eat it. I wonder if there's a show and tell on YouTube? I've seen some lovely egg cups over the years, but couldn't imagine using one. Do you use a special spoon? I hope you can dispell my egg-asperation, and as this is one item on my personal Bucket List, it will be a good time to check it off.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL! HAVE A GOOD ONE! 
Judy
Southern Indiana USA


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Happy New Year from Nova Scotia, Canada, Dave. I really like the egg cup cozy. It may seem impossible to believe, but I turned 60 this year and have never eaten an egg out of an egg cup! I know you won't mind me asking...how long does one cook one, how do you get the top off to eat it. I wonder if there's a show and tell on YouTube? I've seen some lovely egg cups over the years, but couldn't imagine using one. Do you use a special spoon? I hope you can dispell my egg-asperation, and as this is one item on my personal Bucket List, it will be a good time to check it off.


You are going to get a Million replies to this one! Here is the English version

Boil enough water to cover the egg in a small saucepan and bring to the boil (don't put the egg in yet, though,).

Put the egg into a desert spoon and run under the cold tap, which should, but not always, prevent the shell cracking.

Lower the spoon and egg gently into the boiling water

Wait for the water to come back to the boil and time for 4 minutes for a soft boiled egg (the white will be cooked but the yoke still runny)

Remove the egg with a slotted spoon and put small end down on the egg cup.

Immediately give the top a sharp tap to break the shell over the air bubble at the top, this will prevent the egg from continuing to cook.

Cover with your egg cosy to keep it warm!!

To eat, use a small tea spoon, tap the side of the egg at the top end with a sharp, firm movement and the top should come off in one piece, there will be a bit of white stuck to the shell that comes off the top. You can take that out with the spoon and eat it up!

You should have a piece of bread and butter standing by, cut in half and then cut in to small fingers (known as 'soldiers'). You can use these to break into the yoke from the top end of the egg and dip them into the yoke. Yummy!

Using the small teaspoon you can finish the rest of the egg by spooning it out in spoonsful. A sprinkling of salt makes it taste even nicer!

Hope this helps. please let us nknow how you get on and I look forward to reading all the alternative versions! Is this correct Dave?

Lots of love and good wishes to everyone, wherever tghey mayu be. Australia will be almost into New Year and I think it will be midnight in New Zealand by now. Happy New Year everyone! Janet


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am not a fan of soft boiled eggs, but this is interesting to read. That would be a lot of trouble if you had several for breakfast. I'll just drop in on Dave some day - just kidding!!! Don't panic Dave.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am not a fan of soft boiled eggs, but this is interesting to read. That would be a lot of trouble if you had several for breakfast. I'll just drop in on Dave some day - just kidding!!! Don't panic Dave.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. I'm a fellow Brit living in US and have a set of egg cosies I made years ago. They are in various different colors. Sadly, I don't get to use them much, but can't bear to part with them. It is nice to see that people are still making and using them.
Happy New Year


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information. Now I know what soldiers are too! Happy New Year!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Thank you so much for the information. Now I know what soldiers are too! Happy New Year!


Big brave soldiers dive fearlessly into the yolk!

Dave


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave you are so funny. I have my version of your Autumn veggies in the oven. I absolutely love this dish. I put new potatoes, celery, brocolli, carrots, onions, red cabbage and some spices (out of Rosemary) and topped it with brats and bacon. In the over right now! I will feast for a few days. Also got a roast ready - yes it is just me. I didn't cook over Christmas and making up for it now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


I can see that working, do post a pic!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

janetcribb said:


> Knitwitch51 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year from Nova Scotia, Canada, Dave. I really like the egg cup cozy. It may seem impossible to believe, but I turned 60 this year and have never eaten an egg out of an egg cup! I know you won't mind me asking...how long does one cook one, how do you get the top off to eat it. I wonder if there's a show and tell on YouTube? I've seen some lovely egg cups over the years, but couldn't imagine using one. Do you use a special spoon? I hope you can dispell my egg-asperation, and as this is one item on my personal Bucket List, it will be a good time to check it off.
> ...


This is about as ceremonious as a Japanese tea house.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Here's my version: Put 3 eggs in a deep sauce pan, fill with water to cover. Put on burner at medium temperature. Go take your shower (for hard boil, wash your hair). Turn off heat and set off burner. Set timer for 10 minutes for medium to soft boil--depending on if you washed your hair. Pour off hot water and run under cold water to stop the cooking. Peel 1 or 2 of the eggs (put rest in refrigerator for lunch later), put on plate, cut in fourths, sprinkle grated Asiago cheese on top and microwave for 10 seconds, add salt and pepper and a piece of toast with butter and jelly and a mug of coffee--yum. oops no use for an egg cozy--well on special occasions will follow your routine.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you sure you don't take a nip or two some where along the line??? Just kidding.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Love the egg cosy, Dave, and all your posts. By the time I get around to reading them, it's afternoon here in Ontario. I've got a few egg cups that I've saved over the years. Used to collect them along with a host of other things. When my husband thought we should move, I cleaned house and sent all to auction. Then, he changed his mind and I have to start all over again (lol). Always appreciate your recipes too. Thanks.

janetcribb - I thought if you put a really cold egg into boiling water, it would crack - is it not so? I haven't cooked a soft-boiled egg in ages - it's either poached or hard. Must get back to soft because they are delicious.

Dave, it's getting closer to your New Year. Ours is still 9 hours away. We had freezing rain overnight so we won't be going too far from home.

Happy, healthy and prosperous New Year to all!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Almost 10 hours away for me. Sitting here eating my Autum Roasted Veggie dish. MMMMMMGOOD!


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> Love the egg cosy, Dave, and all your posts. By the time I get around to reading them, it's afternoon here in Ontario. I've got a few egg cups that I've saved over the years. Used to collect them along with a host of other things. When my husband thought we should move, I cleaned house and sent all to auction. Then, he changed his mind and I have to start all over again (lol). Always appreciate your recipes too. Thanks.
> 
> janetcribb - I thought if you put a really cold egg into boiling water, it would crack - is it not so? I haven't cooked a soft-boiled egg in ages - it's either poached or hard. Must get back to soft because they are delicious.
> 
> ...


Hello Liz, yes they will crack, that's why you run them under the cold tap first, they then have an insulating layer of cold water and that should stop the shell cracking. It can still happen even if you put them into cold water and bring to the boil - but I don't know the timing for that. Of course, I just do what my mother did, like all of us!
Sorry about mis-spelling of yolk!

All the best for 2012


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I am not a fan of soft boiled eggs, but this is interesting to read. That would be a lot of trouble if you had several for breakfast. I'll just drop in on Dave some day - just kidding!!! Don't panic Dave.


For more people, just use a bigger saucepan and the right number of eggs, the timings will be the same. It is really very simple and quick, I just tried to cover the whole process. And you can multitask and make the tea while you are waiting for the water to boil, lay the table etc. Why don't you have a go and let us know how you got on?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

In Australia it is next year already--and they must all be out celebrating, next London. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Are you sure you don't take a nip or two some where along the line??? Just kidding.


Buck's Fizz is the perfect tipple with brekkers!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you don't take a nip or two some where along the line??? Just kidding.
> ...


Or how 'bout Aquavit with a beer chaser!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy New Year everybody, lots of new cosy designs are planned for 2012, I have big plans for all your odd bits of leftover yarn!

Dave


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

The fireworks have just lit the skies over Nova Scotia, Canada - Happy New Year and God Bless Us, Every One!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR CANADA - USA LOVES YOU!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I'm a fellow Brit living in US and have a set of egg cosies I made years ago. They are in various different colors. Sadly, I don't get to use them much, but can't bear to part with them. It is nice to see that people are still making and using them.
> Happy New Year


They're as popular as ever in my household, us Brit boys love our eggy soldiers for brekkers!

Dave


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Happy new Year, everyone! Nice egg cosy, Dave. Haven't looked at KP much lately. Have an infected finger and frustrated in not being able to knit or crochet for too long at one time. Decided to do something small - an Angry Bird. Think the design would make a cute tea cosy. Lots of people interested in Angry Birds. Reminds me of the Woody Woodpecker cartoon character. Seen plenty of these beanies and thought a miniature would be a hit with A.B. lovers. 
Just a thought!! Cheers!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kittykatzmom said:
> ...


Aquavit . . . hadn't thought about that for years. I really got smashed on that - it tasted so bad that i kept drinking it because I couldn't believe it was so bad. After a while, it didn't taste at all. 
Never had the opportunity to try Buck's Fizz. If i ever get back to London, I will give it a try - unless it tastes like Aquavit!


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

janetcribb said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Love the egg cosy, Dave, and all your posts. By the time I get around to reading them, it's afternoon here in Ontario. I've got a few egg cups that I've saved over the years. Used to collect them along with a host of other things. When my husband thought we should move, I cleaned house and sent all to auction. Then, he changed his mind and I have to start all over again (lol). Always appreciate your recipes too. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

What's Buck's Fizz, besides the Pop group? Obviously alcohol, but what kind?


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Aah! Found it! Should have checked first...

Ingredients:
120ml orange juice, chilled
Dash grenadine
Chilled Champagne

Method:
Pour orange juice and grenadine into Champagne flute.
Top slowly with Champagne.

Cheers!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Aah! Found it! Should have checked first...
> 
> Ingredients:
> 120ml orange juice, chilled
> ...


_Buck's Fizz_ is delicious and refreshing as an accompaniment to breakfast, and was invented at _Buck's Club_ in London, in 1921. The dash or Grenadine is optional, it's now usually omitted. It's very low in alcohol, typically around 2%, because the proportions are two parts orange juice to one part champagne.

You can get it ready made, my local wine merchant sells a very respectable one made with _closed cuvee_ sparkling wine for £3.25 (US$5.07) per bottle. At the moment, one supermarket has theirs 'on special offer' at £2 (US$3.11) a bottle, not the best, but perfectly respectable with breakfast, so you don't have to break the bank to make brekkers special!

I always serve it at my breakfast parties, it adds a jolly bit of luxury and the low alcohol content means a glass is OK for drivers. It's also a good choice if younger people are present at a party or celebration, they can join in a champagne toast at weddings etc., so you might find it useful for family events.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

As an afterthought, you might find it under the French name _Mimosa_, this is almost identical and appeared in Paris a few years after _Buck's Fizz_ became popular in London.

Dave


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess I am spoiled...I have an automatic egg maker that does hard, soft and med. eggs and they come out perfect.
The egg maker is by KRUPS, but I am sure you can get others.
Then the soft go into the egg cup with a cozy on top.
Judy


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> As an afterthought, you might find it under the French name _Mimosa_, this is almost identical and appeared in Paris a few years after _Buck's Fizz_ became popular in London.
> 
> Dave


Thanks, Dave. I've heard of Mimosa, but will make my own if needed.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > As an afterthought, you might find it under the French name _Mimosa_, this is almost identical and appeared in Paris a few years after _Buck's Fizz_ became popular in London.
> ...


L'Academie francaise works hard to expunge all English words and terms, so they rename everything. In the case of champagne, they get particularly precious and object to the fact we affectionately refer to it as _bubbly_ or _fizz_. Gallic snobbery is thoroughly entertaining and their ability to insult all and sundry knows no bounds, consequently the cheapest and lowest grade of champagne and sparkling wine is known as _gout americaine!_

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Dave, clean & classic. Very nice. Happy New Year!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Dave, clean & classic. Very nice. Happy New Year!


Thanks, I thought somethng simple would be nice to mark the New Year. My first design of 2012 has an Egytian theme, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53764-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------

